# Apache Maintenance - Clarification



## jaymax (Aug 21, 2010)

Is it possible to do an Apache upgrade of a minor version from the ports without installing a completely new installation? I am currently running Apache-2.2.11 and would like to upgrade to the Apache-2.2.16, but I am of the impression that it will create a whole new directory etc at /usr/local/etc/apache22/  necessitating rewriting of config file, vhost layout etc.

Thanks!


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 21, 2010)

nope. it checks to see if the dir is there first and doesn't disturb the environment if it is.


----------



## jaymax (Aug 21, 2010)

Updating or installing Apache-2.2.16 from Apache-2.2.11 
From the ports directory apache22 how can I find the 'original', ./config.nice file to maintain the same configuration, or if perchance I'd like to tweak it (configuration). 

and secondly is it safe to assume that all the settings in the Makefile.options are read in the build as options

Thanks!


----------



## jaymax (Aug 21, 2010)

That's what I thought too, but in attempting the installation I ran into an error condition in which the message was ==>


```
mod_authnz_ldap.c:41:2: error: #error mod_authnz_ldap requires APR-util to have LDAP support built in. To fix add --with-ldap to ./configure.
```
This caused me to pause and ask the question. Obviously I can't remember if I had LDAP support built in previously


----------



## gilinko (Aug 22, 2010)

This is important for you, if you haven't already read it:

```
20100518:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/apr0, devel/apr1, www/apache20, www/apache22
  AUTHOR: pgollucci@FreeBSD.org

  devel/apr port has been renamed to devel/apr1.

  WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS=yes for www/apache22 has been dissolved and may be
  removed from your configuration files; devel/apr1 is always used now.

  Please manually delete apache-2.\* if installed _before_ updating using
  either portmaster or portupgrade:

        pkg_delete -f apache-2.\*

  Then, if you use portmaster:

        portmaster -o devel/apr1 devel/apr

  If you use portupgrade:

        portupgrade -f -o devel/apr1 devel/apr

  Finally, reinstall Apache port if you deleted it earlier and update ports as
  usual (`XX' below is either 20 or 22):

        portinstall www/apacheXX
```


----------



## jaymax (Aug 22, 2010)

I have updated ports daily from cron job running
`cvsup -L 2 -h cvsup2.freebsd.org /usr/share/cvsup/ports-supfile`
It was already done today

Then should I install devel/apr1 from the ports manually ?

Should I then just follow up with a deletion of the apache22 package

```
pkg_delete -f apache-2.\*
```

(*and this would not destroy my configuration, settings, files etc ?* )

and then re-installation from the ports using


```
make config-recursive install clean
```

Couldn't quite figure out your



> WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS=yes for www/apache22 has been dissolved and may be
> removed from your configuration files; devel/apr1 is always used now.



Do I have to remove this from the Makefile ? and if not, where do I find the  configure file in the ports setup?

Thanks!


----------



## gilinko (Aug 22, 2010)

First of all, these are not "mine". This is taken from the /usr/ports/UPDATING file, which you should be reading at regular intervals. And as you don't seem to have updated in quite some time, I would start by going over it.

Now, for the config files. In general, any file that has been touched by you generally don't get deleted. Even when you do a pkg_delete. I haven't found any port yet that do delete modified configuration files, but that's no reason to not have a backup. I you don't have a backup, then start by doing that first. Then do as the UPDATING file says, and in case your config files do get changed just copy from you backup. There are very very few(usually involving proxy) changes that are introduced in an patch version upgrade (2.2.11 -> 2.2.16).

As for the WITH_APR_FROM_PORTS, it says that you should remove it from _your_ configuration files. Which is either /etc/make.conf or in your apache options file(that got created with make config).


----------

